# Meet Rhino!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello HHC! As some of you know, I picked up my second hedgie today. He's currently at my boyfriend's for quarantine... and let me tell you... he caught me by surprise!

First off, the family giving the hedgehog up were very nice people, actually. It turned out the poor boy was being neglected because they adopted him for their son and daughter, and he was just too grumpy for the kids to handle. The mother of the kids provided me with all his papers (turns out he's from a local breeder who keeps a lineage and everything, but only guarantees two years for WHS). He's still on Royal Canin Kitten formula... which brings me to his only health issue that I can see so far... *HE IS SO OBESE!!!*

Kashi is only around 300 grams... This guy is well over that... I'm going to say at least 600 grams...

Also, his nails are SO long at the front. I really need to give him a nail clipping, but I don't know how I will go about doing this >_< He is so big, it's hard to even get to his feet :lol:

My boyfriend wants to call him "Diabeetus" (Not Diabetes, but spelled Diabeetus lol), because he's so fat :lol:

So without further ado, here is Rhino (the name his previous family gave him).


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

You should name him Quillford Brimley... :lol:


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

OMG! that IS a big boy!! but still cute good luck with him


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

600 Grams does not mean Rhino is obese, showing he can fully ball he may just be a bigger hedgehog then your other I have a perfectly healthy 600 gram female with no obesity issues and able to fully ball with no fatty legs.

I know owners who have had bigger hedgehogs then that with no issue as well, hedgehogs vary greatly in body frame, however I agree weening from the kitten food is a good idea.

Just keep in mind that hedgehogs vary in body size quiet impressively in some cases, in fact I have a male who is 400Gs and a female who is 500 and she is much bigger then him in body length and size, he is tiny and compact and I can't figure where he keeps that 400gs so just like people to a extent hedgehogs do have different body masses 

I know its been mentioned by some of the senior breeders here and owners of such cases, some hedgehogs are just bigger and at a healthy weight.

I say this to ease with caution I I often see people calling a bigger hedgehog obese when it isn't the case based on a friends hedgehog or just pictures and putting their bigger hedgehog to an unhealthy size.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Whoa that's a big hedgie :shock: 

Seeing how great you are with Kashi, I know you'll take excellent care of him!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Rhino!!!! What a chubby little cutie! :lol: 

Can't wait to hear all about him


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Christemo said:


> You should name him Quillford Brimley... :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
YES! DO IT!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe, fluffy boy!! He's adorable though, and quite a handful, it looks like. :lol: Can't to hear more stories about him!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

JustOnePost said:


> 600 Grams does not mean Rhino is obese, showing he can fully ball he may just be a bigger hedgehog then your other I have a perfectly healthy 600 gram female with no obesity issues and able to fully ball with no fatty legs.
> 
> I know owners who have had bigger hedgehogs then that with no issue as well, hedgehogs vary greatly in body frame, however I agree weening from the kitten food is a good idea.
> 
> ...


He cannot fully ball up lol. That's as much of a "ball" as Rhino can get into. If you see him in real life, you WILL see that he is obese. Trust me.

EDIT:
I didn't mean to come off as mean in the above comment. But yes lol I am aware hedgehogs vary in size, and Kashi is relatively small compared to the bigger hogs out there... but this guy has like, a triple chin lol and he is in a not so big cage and still on kitten food (he's a year and a half). I would take better photos of him, but he wouldn't let me :roll:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone ^_^

So far, he's the grumpiest guy ever... but he did eat some kibble and actually run on his wheel for a bit when we brought him over to my boyfriend's apartment :O

He is the fussiest guy ever :lol: I am going to try to wean him off the kitten food soon... hopefully he won't give me too much trouble with it XD


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Rhino. you little chubbers!!!! 
He is adorable. I can't wait to hear more about him (and photos, of course!)


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Rhino is such a great name :lol: I bet he will be a handful! (Ahaha, pun!)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats he's adorable!  Rhino is a great name for this little one. :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks guys ^_^ Rhino is the name that the previous owners gave him... I've decided to rename him Po' Boy actually :lol:

It was either Po' Boy or Porkchop, but I think Po' Boy suits him better :3


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*plays this song* 




*luffs for the fluffy hedgie*


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

LarryT said:


> Congrats he's adorable!  Rhino is a great name for this little one. :lol:


Nothing little about this hedgie! The parry grip overweight hedgehog comes to mind thinking of this...guessing that is what was previously linked?


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah it was!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

ohhhhhh he is adorable. So glad he is in a loving home with an owner who will get him healthy! He is SO cute


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is precious!


----------



## Nicole753 (Dec 16, 2011)

That first picture of him looking up at you is absolutely priceless!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> *plays this song*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This fits so perfectly with Po' Boy :lol:

Good news about changing his diet is that he is willing to try anything! We tried a bit of lettuce yesterday, and he was huffing,and eating the lettuce at the same time during our bonding session :lol:

I've also discovered that the little bugger is a "decorator"... he likes to move his fleece scraps near his wheel and dunk half of them into his water bowl :roll:

He also eats a lot more than Kashi! He eats during the night and will also come out during the day to have a midday snack.

We're slowly bonding  Yesterday I got him to unball and explore the couch and my lap... but the second I made a movement, he was a huge spikey ball of quills again >_<

We're getting there though  I haven't lost hope!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

You need to put up more pics! Maybe even a video?


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

*SQUEEEEEE* Aw Po' Boy is so cute! And I second the pictures, are you gonna add him to your siggy?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Unfortunately taking photos of him is rather difficult because he's so shy... but I'll try to get decent photos of him next time I see him. Usually when I try to take a photo, he just shows up as a giant ball of quills :lol:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Get him to join a Zumba class, and let them play that song! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love that pic of Po Boy looking up at you, it's too adorable. I love his name too. Po boys are ver popular here, Ill be thinking of that cute picture next time someone orders one


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I love big fluffy hedgies! Regina weighs in at a whopping 650 grams... She and Po'Boy can be chubby buddies


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

ReginasMommy said:


> I love big fluffy hedgies! Regina weighs in at a whopping 650 grams... She and Po'Boy can be chubby buddies


Po' Boy is 711 grams O_O They'd be the perfect chubby hedgie couple <3 lol


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Congratulations on the new hedgie!! He sounds like he will be an adventure!! Very cute.


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness he is a chubby little boy! Hopefully he will be able to slim down a little bit  . He is very lucky to have a great loving owner like you!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So we've successfully switched Po' Boy over into something less fatty, Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck, but we're thinking that he will need even lighter food. I've been trying to bond with him, but I don't get to handle him much (I see him around once a week when I go hang out at my boyfriend's) but he'll be home soon so more handling then!

We got Po' Boy a much bigger Sterilite bin for his temp. cage. He has much more room now to roam about and whatnot  I'm going to have to eventually upgrade to a second CN or something of the sort, but this will do for now.

I also managed to get a picture of his face today while I gave him a foot bath. So here it is!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

He's so cute and... hefty! I'm trying picture what it must look like when he runs :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh! What a chunky monkey! I love him. He's adorable. Our rescue, Izzy was very timid at first and would ball up, shake and growl if you even twitched or sighed. She's turned into a little explorer and nose wiffler. She's still timid and huffy, but has really come a long way. I know that PoBoy is in a much better home and you will get him into shape in no time. All I can think of is one of those old fashioned machines with a belt that jiggles the fat away. :lol: I can just see that now with his sweatband and leg warmers, holding a water bottle, jiggling that fat away.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sar-uh, he looks rather... jiggly when he runs :lol: Watching him walk around is the most fascinating thing ever because I don't know how his little feet carry him around! :lol:

Rainy, Izzy is so lucky to have a owner like you! And yes, Po' Boy does try really hard to lose weight, I mean, he runs as much as he can at night, but he gets tired so easily XD I am thinking Po' Boy is an explorer as well  When I took him out last night, I had him between two fleece sheets, and he started walking around my lap, sniffing around and peering through his visor quills at my boyfriend and I :lol: I think eventually he will turn into a little explorer  Kashi, even though he was super huffy, when I first brought him home was straight away a cuddler.

I never realized how different each hedgie's personality could be!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

You can do it Po-boy! Just think skinny thoughts!!!
He is such a chubby cutie.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Sar-uh, he looks rather... jiggly when he runs :lol: Watching him walk around is the most fascinating thing ever because I don't know how his little feet carry him around! :lol:
> 
> Rainy, Izzy is so lucky to have a owner like you! And yes, Po' Boy does try really hard to lose weight, I mean, he runs as much as he can at night, but he gets tired so easily XD I am thinking Po' Boy is an explorer as well  When I took him out last night, I had him between two fleece sheets, and he started walking around my lap, sniffing around and peering through his visor quills at my boyfriend and I :lol: I think eventually he will turn into a little explorer  Kashi, even though he was super huffy, when I first brought him home was straight away a cuddler.
> 
> I never realized how different each hedgie's personality could be!


Oh, that's great. I didn't even know Izzy had eyes for about a week or two.  It is so rewarding when they start to open up to you. I just love seeing that. It makes me all ooey gooey inside.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

love this fat hedgie


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I adore the picture of him looking up to you. And what a cute little face during his foot bath! He's a little charmer!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

He sure is big but adorable, and I think the name your boyfriend wants for him is pretty hysterical... I would totally go for it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Alastrina said:


> *plays this song*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hedgies in this video are european hedgies i assume but omg they are so adorable.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is precious!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

He is sooooo darling, I love seeing photos of him and love hearing updates on his personality.


----------

